# Is it still worth it financially to drive for uber/lyft/etc? (poll)



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

Due to the saturation of so many new drivers and fewer requests, is it really even worth driving for ride share as a side gig anymore? I feel like the answer for the most part is no.

1) too many drivers
2) too much wear and tear on the car, miles. gas
3) federal tax refund cut in half

I may stop driving completely or drive very minimally at this point due to the factors listed above. 

(I do NOT drive at night. Only during daylight hours after work or when I'm not at work.)

Thoughts?


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

I do almost no surge because i'm about 45 minutes away from Atlanta. However, i sit right behind a bar where i live thats just as busy as any bar in Atlanta. I usually catch 4 rides per hour (i ignore every non-bar request) and even though i only make $4-$6 on each one i do so many back to back that i do really well. Theres almost zero traffic after 9pm so i just zip around. Not bad for 20-25 hours a week. But Uber really should be paying AT LEAST $1.15 per mile


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It depends entirely on your exact situation including other options and your location. But for most people I think the trend is for rideshare to be a $5 an hour gig.

The days of making $15-$20 an hour with rideshare are rapidly sunsetting. Some lucky ones can still do it but it seems oversaturation, UberPool, and lower rates have taken a toll.

Worse the trend is clearly for the oversaturation to get worse and for hourly earnings per driver to decrease. Then eventually the robots will be driving. So the outlook is pretty bad.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I agree that "Worth it" is driver dependent. My worse night of driving, minimal surges and minimal select rides, i can usually net $20 an hour still. 

On a good night, i can creep up to $30/hr 

An outstanding night with great tips, i can get close to $40/hr 

Outstanding nights dont happen every time out, but enough to balance things out. 

Its not easy to get the right system, its very much market and class dependent. I probably would never get close to $30/hr without Select. 


Tips have been making things so much better. If you dont have a sign, put one up. If you dont know how to direct conversations towards tipping gracefully, learn it. 

You shouls always have a way to direct a conversation to where you can mention a tip.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Been grossing 120 the last few nights working just under 4 hours


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

In general, it's a bottom of the barrel job, that should be approached with realistic, low expectations.
If it fits your specific situation, or you are an outlier with unusual success, it's worth considering as a part-time gig.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

If you mean full time, then only a few locations, Palm Springs is not one of them. It works for part time income, driving during peak hours but only if you enjoy it. You will not get a fat wallet.


----------



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

I have no clue how full-time drivers are able to make ends meet doing rideshare. I only do it as a part-time gig and I struggle to get pings.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

This is a part-time, seasonal side-gig in my opinion. It's not a substitute for a full-time job with benefits. I'll drive as long as it's profitable for me. Have to treat your driving like it's a business. When a regular business enterprise loses money with no hope of coming out of it, that business shuts down. This endeavor should be treated the same way.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

langhornedriver said:


> 3) federal tax refund cut in half


What do you mean by this?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I was out driving twice a week, I have a minimum set goal of rides per day and I try my best to attain it. I check the riders app (both lyft and Uber) on a separate phone and now I got a very clear idea where most ping generates any given time of the day. It takes a while but a bit of patience will render its fruits. Last week I started driving also on Friday nights and I was surprised at the number of pings I got. Is the first time, outside holidays or special events, that I actually managed to make over $ 30.00 bucks an hour on average.
So my advise is:
1st. check the trends and act accordingly 
2nd. Don't make of RS your primary income unless you are willing to put real time into it.


----------



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

JimKE said:


> What do you mean by this?


Meaning my federal refund was twice as much after my W2 for my full-time job was entered.

After entering uber/lyft income from the 1099k, the refund went down about 450 bucks.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

langhornedriver said:


> Meaning my federal refund was twice as much after my W2 for my full-time job was entered.
> 
> After entering uber/lyft income from the 1099k, the refund went down about 450 bucks.


Did you deduct your Uber/Lyft expenses? Or did you just report the 1099 income, without deducting U/L fees, mileage, etc, erc?


----------



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

I deducted miles. I did NOT deduct U/L fees


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

langhornedriver said:


> I deducted miles. I did NOT deduct U/L fees


I'm not entirely sure about this, because this is my first tax year, but I_ think_ the amount listed on your 1099 is the gross fare paid by the pax. Out of that comes the booking fee and U/L commissions (25%) -- which is a sizeable amount.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Mizzieman (Dec 8, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I'm not entirely sure about this, because this is my first tax year, but I_ think_ the amount listed on your 1099 is the gross fare paid by the pax. Out of that comes the booking fee and U/L commissions (25%) -- which is a sizeable amount.
> 
> Anyone know for sure?


I really want this know this also


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

What's on your 1099 is the total amount they paid you......from that you can deduct the booking fee of every ride and the. 25% off of ever ride.....plus your mileage your rideshare insurance amount up to 1/2 of cell phone bill each month (other 1/2 considered personal usage) if you had to upgrade your data limit the difference is deductible part of your home (size of one room classified as home office) if you use square for tips...the percentage charged for CC processing...if you bought different clothing/shoes to be used for Uber ONLY that's deductible.... anything (except for car payment if you were making payments before)..and personal regular auto insurance (needed to drive anyway).....so anything that affects your bottom line can be used as a deduction...away from your 1099 total and even your W2 income.......I personally had over 42k ....yes 42,000 in deductions for 2016 but I drive a car explicitly for a taxi so my deductions are quite a bit more than a timeshare driver..........but you can still have enough


----------



## Mizzieman (Dec 8, 2016)

Do you also deduct sales tax? For ex, i bought a windex which was $4.80 and tax was 40c. Do i deduct 5.20 or just 4.80?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Something that trivial NO


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mizzieman said:


> Do you also deduct sales tax? For ex, i bought a windex which was $4.80 and tax was 40c. Do i deduct 5.20 or just 4.80?


you deduct total paid...$5.20


----------



## Mizzieman (Dec 8, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> you deduct total paid...$5.20


thx bud, Raleigh is a beautiful city.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Short answer to your question is no, unless you're happy making $8 an hour. Get a real part-time job somewhere.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Not for most. 

I live in a city full of kickbacks, where people fly in with wads of cash to burn and good tipping is common. I can make almost anybody laugh, and I have a lot of great advice for tourists that will save them money. As a result, I get tipped maybe 30% of the time. And for me, it is an ok, far from great, job. I'm still improving, however. 

A problem for me is I have a decent car, but not at XL/Select level. So I'm losing several K a year grinding it down. 

Points being, you need to be some balance of being probably in the 80th percentile grossers and having a car that suits the job. 

Someone out there is a 99th percentile grosser in a 2008 Prius. And he makes a middle class living. 

But there are also a tiny number of people who make great money in pyramid schemes.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> My worse night of driving, minimal surges and minimal select rides, i can usually net $20 an hour still
> On a good night, i can creep up to $30/hr
> 
> An outstanding night with great tips, i can get close to $40/hr
> ...


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

BS


----------



## Brundlefly (Nov 30, 2016)

You should add:

Yes, but not for base rates.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

langhornedriver said:


> I deducted miles. I did NOT deduct U/L fees


You didn't do it right then. If you don't know how to do taxes, you really should let a professional tax service that is familiar with ride share or even taxis do your return. I would say that in most markets in the US, you lost money. I use turbo tax, it takes your through your return step by step, but if you didn't know that ubers commission, booking fees, airport fees, toll fees, business lic, tnc lic, vehicle inspection ect were deductible, you shouldn't do your taxes by yourself. Don't be cheap, you'll only cheat your self, take all your stuff to a small business tax service, pay the $150 and get your full tax return back.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> BS


If you say so, remember, I'm driving Select as well. Outstanding nights usually involve getting at least 2 Select rides going a solid 30+ miles at $2 a mile + tip and catching good surges at bar closing... plus tip. If you aren't getting tips, it's you. Atlanta used to be terrible, and I've been able to work to improve it.


----------



## DougR (Feb 8, 2017)

Is driving g for uber "worth it?"

Here is my take on driving. I will start by saying I enjoy driving. 

Being worth it depends on what your expectations are. In fact when I started with uber 6 weeks ago, a newbie in many eyes, my expectations were not too high.

I work 6 hours a day, starting at 10am and finishing around 4pm. I pick up a few pax in the am....switch to uber eats during the lunch rush local to my home and finish my day with a few more pax rides.

My interaction with the pax is professional...I choose to do business hours and ask everyone what they do for work...lawyers, doctors, engineers...overall a good mix of white collar workers. 

Food delivery is good, bringing lunches to many of the same people.

If you expect to retire a millionaire than uber may not be your cup of tea, however if you like to meet people, love to drive in the city you work in and don't mind the extra $$ earned to bring home to your family than uber may be "worth it."

Cheers,


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

I can see how great it is as part time and in a great location, but full time. No way


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm doing it because I got laid off and so while I look for another job I am doing this in the meantime to have some income. For me it's not going to be a long-term job. I don't think there's anything wrong with doing Uber and I don't get why people criticize it so much. It isn't mean to be a full-time career.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> I'm doing it because I got laid off and so while I look for another job I am doing this in the meantime to have some income. For me it's not going to be a long-term job. I don't think there's anything wrong with doing Uber and I don't get why people criticize it so much. It isn't mean to be a full-time career.


Yup. I completely understand anyone who does it FT to cross a bridge. I also never really understand why people criticize it so heavily. It's not even marketed as a FT gig, but something as extra income. Anybody who does it full time would end up feeling salty about it because it's not geared to benefit a FT gig.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

cakoo10 said:


> Yup. I completely understand anyone who does it FT to cross a bridge. I also never really understand why people criticize it so heavily. It's not even marketed as a FT gig, but something as extra income. Anybody who does it full time would end up feeling salty about it because it's not geared to benefit a FT gig.


I just heard a commercial for it this morning on the radio and one of the things the ad said was that it's the "ultimate side-gig". Uber does not market being a driver as a full-time career, yet some people think it should be a full-time permanent job and then complain about how little money they make. I don't get it.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

I agree that Uber really is meant to be a part time job. For some working it full time is enough depending on their current situation. Everyone is obviously at different points in their lives or have different needs. Also, some areas are busier and divers will do better there than in other areas. One thing that's truly great is that it gives people the opportunity to make extra money working whatever schedule they can manage. It's hard to find other part time jobs where you can do that. You usually are stuck working weekends and every holiday in addition to what your other job may be.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

cakoo10 said:


> I also never really understand why people criticize it so heavily. It's not even marketed as a FT gig, but something as extra income.


You may not be seeing their marketing. Uber "marketed" that median driver income "is more than $90,000/year/driver in New York and more than $74,000/year/driver in San Francisco." Are you thinking that was a part-time gig? They paid a $20M fine for that claim.

Uber is currently telling potential drivers they can NET $732/week in SF and Boston on their website. Even though that is well below the $74K/year they claimed previously, do you think $732 NET is part-time driving or 40-70 hours a week?


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> You may not be seeing their marketing. Uber "marketed" that median driver income "is more than $90,000/year/driver in New York and more than $74,000/year/driver in San Francisco." Are you thinking that was a part-time gig? They paid a $20M fine for that claim.
> 
> Uber is currently telling potential drivers they can NET $732/week in SF and Boston on their website. Even though that is well below the $74K/year they claimed previously, do you think $732 NET is part-time driving or 40-70 hours a week?


If you work in a good area and you are willing to kill yourself working everyday 12+ hours a day then perhaps you can make money like that. But you would have no life because besides sleeping you would just be on the road. At that rate you're better off getting a CDL and driving a truck.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

The market you drive in is going to determine if Uber/Lyft will be profitable or not, and there are very few markets that can support a driver doing this full time.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

I work full time. I lost my "real" job due to me being ill and my age (53) makes it sort of hard to get another "real" job. If I do, it would be in a call center making $9-$10 an hour and most likely will need to work nights to start. And hope I can get my full 40. That is just life here in San Antonio.

So, rideshare and delivery is it for me. I mentioned before, but I have a certain quota of $$ I want to make in a day and--9 of 10 times--I make it. Due to the lower cost of living down here, I am doing very well. I am actually making DOUBLE what my "real" job was doing. So, yes, it does pay. Plus being my own boss, I set my own hours. My son is especially appreciative of this.

PS: for those who say "but the wear on the car...". I have a 2016 Accent (purchased before I started driving) so am good for 10 years, 100,000 miles whichever comes first. The dealership is fine with my rideshare and it does NOT void my warranty.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

karenftx said:


> I work full time. I lost my "real" job due to me being ill and my age (53) makes it sort of hard to get another "real" job. If I do, it would be in a call center making $9-$10 an hour and most likely will need to work nights to start. And hope I can get my full 40. That is just life here in San Antonio.
> 
> So, rideshare and delivery is it for me. I mentioned before, but I have a certain quota of $$ I want to make in a day and--9 of 10 times--I make it. Due to the lower cost of living down here, I am doing very well. I am actually making DOUBLE what my "real" job was doing. So, yes, it does pay. Plus being my own boss, I set my own hours. My son is especially appreciative of this.
> 
> PS: for those who say "but the wear on the car...". I have a 2016 Accent (purchased before I started driving) so am good for 10 years, 100,000 miles whichever comes first. The dealership is fine with my rideshare and it does NOT void my warranty.


Good for you, really. Do know that 100,000 miles will come in one year of full-time driving.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Good for you, really. Do know that 100,000 miles will come in one year of full-time driving.


That's a lot of lala's I mean miles.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Wedgey said:


> That's a lot of lala's I mean miles.


Kk...how about a year and half of full-time driving?


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

GUYS! See a bunch of 1099 newbs here. This is ANOTHER reason to dump the 'Stache and scrUber. 1099's are "Self- Employed" contractors subject to the IRS self employed ADDITIONAL tax rate of 15.3%. You deduct one of two ways. Itemize all your expenses (HINT: DON'T) and risk an audit OR take the standard mileage deduction and don't worry about every bloody receipt! Just keep a good mileage log. The 1099 reflects what they PAID you....your 20-25% is already gone from that number. Oh yeah, one more gem; as a 1099 contractor you are required to make an estimated tax pmt. every quarter...don't do it and you can get whacked with penalty and interest charges! Disclaimer: I have been Self-employed for almost 43 years and have a bloody awesome accountant!! Never an Auditors chair and proud of it!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> If you say so, remember, I'm driving Select as well. Outstanding nights usually involve getting at least 2 Select rides going a solid 30+ miles at $2 a mile + tip and catching good surges at bar closing... plus tip. If you aren't getting tips, it's you. Atlanta used to be terrible, and I've been able to work to improve it.


You work for Ubershill. I have a top of the line late model car and do select but not black because I don't want to pay citystatefedairport fees to do what I'm already doing. Select jobs have dwindled since guber took it off the rider app with a swipe to the side and those never make $60 a pop in this town. Why do guber shills insist on lying?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> You work for Ubershill. I have a top of the line late model car and do select but not black because I don't want to pay citystatefedairport fees to do what I'm already doing. Select jobs have dwindled since guber took it off the rider app with a swipe to the side and those never make $60 a pop in this town. Why do guber shills insist on lying?


So your tiny brain cant fathom that Columus Ohio may be different than Atlanta Geogia? Yes theyre rare but they happen. Often enough. I never saod i was doing outstanding nights every night, or even that frequently, but they do happen.

I wish i were an UberShill, i could get paid without having to drive pax around in my car. Is there a place to sign to be an UberShill and what does it pay?

lol. Just because you are unsuccessful doesnt mean others are not. Ive increased my tips to the point that X is paying as well as minimal Select rides on average.

But keep thinking that. It aint a week that im not accused of working for Uber because im actually making Uber work for me. Nor am i a little sad pouty face about my existence....


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

fxcruiser said:


> GUYS! See a bunch of 1099 newbs here. This is ANOTHER reason to dump the 'Stache and scrUber. 1099's are "Self- Employed" contractors subject to the IRS self employed ADDITIONAL tax rate of 15.3%. You deduct one of two ways. Itemize all your expenses (HINT: DON'T) and risk an audit OR take the standard mileage deduction and don't worry about every bloody receipt! Just keep a good mileage log. The 1099 reflects what they PAID you....your 20-25% is already gone from that number. Oh yeah, one more gem; as a 1099 contractor you are required to make an estimated tax pmt. every quarter...don't do it and you can get whacked with penalty and interest charges! Disclaimer: I have been Self-employed for almost 43 years and have a bloody awesome accountant!! Never an Auditors chair and proud of it!


Lots of good info here. I've tried to share these realities and have generally been ignored.


----------



## langhornedriver (Dec 25, 2016)

So many ants today in the Philly suburb area! I'm really getting discouraged with so few ride requests.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I have been driving over 2 yrs part time and I still do not know if its worth it, my accountant says no. It has helped me at tax time with the mileage write off but the crappy fares do not justify the wear and tear on my car. Its disheartening how little this gig pays... all for the convenience of working whenever you want. Tips are rare, Lyft is no better, and its really only worth driving when its surging atleast 1.8x. Its so sad what has happened. The days of netting $20, $25 even $30 an hr are over and gas and car repairs are eating up some of my earnings, its silly. I totally want to hang this up. I'm putting a spare bedroom and bath on AirBnB and seeing if that nets me anything but just like Uber, AirBnB is oversaturated here and may be more trouble than its worth. Thank God Uber Pool is not here in Phx or else you are definitely driving for free.



langhornedriver said:


> Due to the saturation of so many new drivers and fewer requests, is it really even worth driving for ride share as a side gig anymore? I feel like the answer for the most part is no.
> 
> 1) too many drivers
> 2) too much wear and tear on the car, miles. gas
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

langhornedriver said:


> I have no clue how full-time drivers are able to make ends meet doing rideshare. I only do it as a part-time gig and I struggle to get pings.


Pings are poison
Most are worthless and meant to be skipped



DougR said:


> Is driving g for uber "worth it?"
> 
> Here is my take on driving. I will start by saying I enjoy driving.
> 
> ...


You're working THE worst hours of the day, do you realize that?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

karenftx said:


> I work full time. I lost my "real" job due to me being ill and my age (53) makes it sort of hard to get another "real" job. If I do, it would be in a call center making $9-$10 an hour and most likely will need to work nights to start. And hope I can get my full 40. That is just life here in San Antonio.
> 
> So, rideshare and delivery is it for me. I mentioned before, but I have a certain quota of $$ I want to make in a day and--9 of 10 times--I make it. Due to the lower cost of living down here, I am doing very well. I am actually making DOUBLE what my "real" job was doing. So, yes, it does pay. Plus being my own boss, I set my own hours. My son is especially appreciative of this.
> 
> PS: for those who say "but the wear on the car...". I have a 2016 Accent (purchased before I started driving) so am good for 10 years, 100,000 miles whichever comes first. The dealership is fine with my rideshare and it does NOT void my warranty.


Wow that's inspirational. Just had to make this side gig full time after leaving my day job.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Tax Resources for non-Accountants

Official web sites for IRS and state-DRS
Free web sites giving help to the self-employed and lists of legal deductions

Free tax preparation web sites like Turbotax, H&R Block, FreeTaxUSA and many more.

There's an entire forum here to ask questions https://uberpeople.net/forums/Taxes/


----------

